

The Procrastination Doom Loop — and How to Break It - TheBiv
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/08/the-procrastination-loop-and-how-to-break-it/379142/?single_page=true

======
metasean
>Finally, procrastinators are more likely to complete a piece of work if
they’re persuaded that it’s not actually work. In one study reviewed by Jaffe,
students were asked to complete a puzzle, but first they were given a few
minutes to play Tetris. "Chronic procrastinators only delayed practice on the
puzzle when it was described as a cognitive evaluation," he wrote. When
scientists described the puzzle as a game, they were just as likely to
practice as anybody else.

I'll commence gamifying all my tasks, after fueling up with a big cup of
coffee and breakfast. ;-)

